

Netflix Is Dumping Anti-Virus, Presages Death of an Industry - therealmarv
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/08/26/netflix-and-death-of-anti-virus/

======
rilita
Reading through this article I am unclear on why anti-virus is now supposedly
dead.

It reads as though anti-virus is being shifted to the endpoints. That is,
viruses are detected right on the network rather than on end-user machines. Is
this accurate?

It's really unclear to me what anti-virus is being replaced with exactly.

------
hadeharian
This is click bait. Netflix is switching to a tool/service that allows
coverage over more than just antivirus. Even the author words it strangely.

------
tracker1
The king is dead! All hail the king!

